# T-shirt printing & fulfilment with BIG, soft prints? Any ideas?



## liquid2g (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm setting up my 2nd online t-shirt store now - this time using fulfilment. 

I'm after a company who offers printing & fulfilment with BIG, soft prints?
I need the prints to be at least 12x16".
And they need to be very soft (DTG prints and waterbased screen prints are probably my best options here).

I'm have already created my own website and checkout - so just need someone for printing and fulfilment.
Any recommendations - especially for places that will do BIG DTG prints in larger quantities at a lower cost than usual?

many thanks in advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try rawtalentinc.com. They do waterbased ink printing and do fulfillment.

There are also dozens of DTG places that can print and ship to your customers. Where are you located?


----------



## liquid2g (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Rodney, I'll check those guys out.

I'm aware of a few DTG places, but can't find any that do big prints (eg. bigger than 12x18"). If you know of any that would be great!
I'm located in Sydney, but would actually prefer fulfilment and printing places in the USA (prices are better and most of my customers are US based, so it makes sense for shipping)

thanks in advance!

-Luke


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try: http://www.jmclothing.com/ I think they do large DTG prints.


----------



## FashionLab (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Luke,

This is Steve Taylor from Raw Talent.

I would be happy to help you out with this. We certainly offer what you are looking for.

Thanks also Rodney for recommending us.

Luke you can email or call me anytime.

[email protected] or (678) 691 1085

Hope you're having a great day.

Steve Taylor - Raw Talent Inc.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Luke,

We do some big DTG prints on a fulfillment basis over here too. We will also be offering specialty vinyl as well to our fulfillment customers on hats and shirts very soon (though that's not as soft as DTG). 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## liquid2g (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks very much for all of your help! I'll be sending you guys an email soon with details. 

cheers!


----------

